# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Cruise Barcelona

## heraklion

Πρόκειται για το αδερφό του CRUISE ROMA που εδώ και μερικούς μήνες κάνει το δρομολόγιο Civitavecchia-Barcelona. Ξέρει κάποιος πότε θα ξεκινήσει? Εγώ κάπου είχα διαβάσει για τον Σεπτέμβριο.

----------


## kalypso

DSC_0581.jpg

το Cruise Barcelona στις 22/9 στην Βαρκελώνη (8:35 το πρωί).Η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη για λογαριασμό μου από τον φίλο David Hunt κατά την διαρκεια της κρουαζιέρας του στην Μεσόγειο...

----------


## mastrovasilis

Ωραία φωτό αλλά ωραίο και το σκαρί. :Wink: Με ωραίες γραμμές.  :Wink:

----------


## kastro

Η πλώρη του είναι εμπνευσμένη από το δικό μας Αριάδνη.

----------


## mastropanagos

> Η πλώρη του είναι εμπνευσμένη από το δικό μας Αριάδνη.


Το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι οτι ο σχεδιαστης του cruise barcelona εμπνευστηκε απο την Ιαπωνικη φιλοσοφια οπως αναφερει και ο εφοπλιστης σε ενα τευχος του..Κατα τα αλλα δεν τα θα τις ελεγα ομοιες σαν πλωρες..!!

----------


## heraklion

Έχει ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια?

----------


## mastropanagos

> Έχει ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια?


Για να το βλεπουμε στη Βαρκελωνη στη φωτο παραπανω,εχει ξεκινησει..!!!

----------


## manolis m.

File mastropanago apo to stoma mou to pires...Auto peri tis anforas tou efoplisti ithela na pw kai egw...xexexe :Razz:

----------


## mastropanagos

> File mastropanago apo to stoma mou to pires...Auto peri tis anforas tou efoplistis ithela na pw kai egw...xxexe


Λιγα λογια..(ξερεις εσυ)..χαχαχαχαχα...

----------


## kalypso

IMG_9689.JPG

άλλη μία φωτογραφία (πλωράτη) από την Βαρκελώνη στις 22/9/2008

----------


## mastrovasilis

Το κοιτάς και σου χαμογελάει. Ωραία φωτό. Εύγε. :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

ωραια πραγματα!!αρχισανε και οι "πυροβολισμοι" απο το εξωτερικο.πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια kalypso :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 19103
> 
> άλλη μία φωτογραφία (πλωράτη) από την Βαρκελώνη στις 22/9/2008


 
Φοβερή φωτογραφία!!

----------


## manolis m.

Ena megalo euxarsitw stin antapokritria mas tin Kalipso..!

----------


## kalypso

ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον καλό μου φίλο David Hunt (Aplmac),που αν και φωτογραφίζει μόνο κρουαζιερόπλοια,"θυσίασε" κάποιες από τις στασεις του για να φωτογραφίσει κάποια επιβατικά για χάρη μου.....

----------


## Apostolos

Ειναι τούμπανο το εργαλείο...
CRUISE BARCELONA.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Απόστολε, ευχαριστούμε για τις φώτος του... "τούμπανου"!
Σε ένα μήνα θα έχουμε και τις δικές μου, από δεύτερη ανταπόκρισή μου από Βαρκελώνη ;-)
Γιατί αν δεν πας μια φορά (το λιγότερο) το χρόνο σε αυτή την πόλη, δε λέει  :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

To "τούμπανο" -κατά τον Απόστολο!- στη Βαρκελώνη. Δυστυχώς δε δένει εκεί που έδενε το Eurostar Barcelona που αντικατέστησε, οπότε δεν είναι πολύ εύκολο να το φωτογραφήσεις στο λιμάνι μέσα. Είναι πραγματικά μεγάλο, παρότι ο τρόπος που έχει γίνει το βάψιμό του, μειώνει τον όγκο του οπτικά.

----------


## vinman

> To "τούμπανο" -κατά τον Απόστολο!- στη Βαρκελώνη. Δυστυχώς δε δένει εκεί που έδενε το Eurostar Barcelona που αντικατέστησε, οπότε δεν είναι πολύ εύκολο να το φωτογραφήσεις στο λιμάνι μέσα. Είναι πραγματικά μεγάλο, παρότι ο τρόπος που έχει γίνει το βάψιμό του, μειώνει τον όγκο του οπτικά.


¶ψογος ο ανταποκριτής απο την Ισπανία!!! :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Η τελευταία ημέρα στην αγαπημένη μου πόλη, επιφύλασσε σε μένα μια... "έκπληξη". Ο καθυστερημένος κατάπλους του Cruise Βarcelona και ο ελλιμενισμός του σε μη συνηθισμένη θέση, μου έδωσε τη δυνατότητα να το πετύχω και να το φωτογραφίσω, τόσο στον κατάπλου, όσο και στο ρεμέτζο του. Πρόκειται τελικά για ένα σωστό μεγαθήριο, επιβλητικό, εντυπωσιακό, παρότι "κουτί". ¶ξιζε τον κόπο η ταλαιπωρία που έφαγα με το πόδι μου  :Very Happy:  
Εύχομαι να το συναvτήσω και πάλι σε κανενα δίμηνο-τρίμηνο...

----------


## vinman

> Η τελευταία ημέρα στην αγαπημένη μου πόλη, επιφύλασσε σε μένα μια... "έκπληξη". Ο καθυστερημένος κατάπλους του Cruise Βarcelona και ο ελλιμενισμός του σε μη συνηθισμένη θέση, μου έδωσε τη δυνατότητα να το πετύχω και να το φωτογραφίσω, τόσο στον κατάπλου, όσο και στο ρεμέτζο του. Πρόκειται τελικά για ένα σωστό μεγαθήριο, επιβλητικό, εντυπωσιακό, παρότι "κουτί". ¶ξιζε τον κόπο η ταλαιπωρία που έφαγα με το πόδι μου  
> Εύχομαι να το συναvτήσω και πάλι σε κανενα δίμηνο-τρίμηνο...


Γεια σου Χρήστο με τα ωραία σου... :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Τέλειες φώτο φίλε και πολύ όμορφο βαπόρι,να ρωτήσω,μήπως ξέρεις πόσες ώρες κάνει το δρομολόγιο?

----------


## .voyager

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Wink: 
20 ώρες ειναι ταξίδι από Civitavecchia (έξω απο τη Ρώμη) ως Βαρκελώνη, κι αντίτροφα.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ 
> 20 ώρες ειναι ταξίδι από Civitavecchia (έξω απο τη Ρώμη) ως Βαρκελώνη, κι αντίτροφα.


Ευχαριστώ φίλε για τη πληροφορία,το είχα αποριά!!! :Razz:

----------


## .voyager

Tίποτα!
¶λλες δύο φώτος. 

IMG_0148.JPG

IMG_0126.JPG

----------


## Leo

Πληροφορικά και απο εμπειρία θα σας πω ότι το ταξίδι  Civitavecchia -Βαρκελώνη δεν είναι απο τα ευκολότρα. Όταν ο κόλπος του Λέοντα  θυμώσει..... δεν ταξιδεύεται καθόλου έυκολα. Τα πλοία της περτζάδας Γιβραλτάρ - Ανατολική Μεσόγειο υποφέρουν πόσο μάλλον αυτά που είναι 
αρκετά υψηλότερα.

----------


## .voyager

Λίγη δόση ακόμη από το μεγαθήριο ενώ δένει.

----------


## .voyager

Mανούβρα του θηρίου.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Τι μανουβρα ειναι αυτη  :Cool:

----------


## .voyager

¶λλη μια δόση πλώρης από το μεγαθήριο της Grimaldi Lines.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Να εισαι καλα , πηρα την Χριστουγεννιατικη "δοση" μου  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

> Τι μανουβρα ειναι αυτη


Καλά μήν τρελένεσε... Με το που πιάσει λίγο αεράκι παίρνει ρυμουλκά και γενικά στις μανούβρες τους ειναι ολίγο απελπισίες. Στο δεξί flap μαλιστα το έχουν τσακίσει απο επαφή στο ντόκο. 
Σαν τους δικούς μας δέν ειναι!!!!

----------


## .voyager

To Cruise Barcelona κατά τη διαδικασία πρόσδεσης.

----------


## .voyager

Για να το συγκρίνουμε με το "δικό" μας  :Wink: 

IMG_0142.JPGIMG_6974.JPG

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Για να το συγκρίνουμε με το "δικό" μας 
> 
> IMG_0142.JPGIMG_6974.JPG


 το ΕΥΡΩΠΗ εχει λιγοτερες κεραιες η' μου φαινεται? :Smile: 
παντως η ασπρη εκδοση των κρουιζ ειναι πιο ωραια! :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Μπα δεν νομίζω... Είναι η διαφορετική γωνία λήψης...  :Wink:  Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις οι φωτογραφίες μας δείχνουν ότι πρόκειται για μια φωτοτυπία... Ρε παιδιά λίγη φαντασία, ρε παιδιαααααααα... :?

----------


## nkr

Και τα δυο ειναι μοναδικα!!!

----------


## koukou

Από ότι θυμάμαι και στην συνέντευξη που είχε δώσει ο πλοίαρχος του πλοίου κατά την παραλαβή στον <<Ε>> είχε αναφέρει ότι έχει <<πρόβλημα>> με τον δυνατό άνεμο λόγο μεγέθους !!!
Όσο για τις διαφορές ….μάλλον μόνο το όνομα εξωτερικά και εσωτερικά οι αλλαγές που είχαν ανακοινωθεί!

----------


## .voyager

> Από ότι θυμάμαι και στην συνέντευξη που είχε δώσει ο πλοίαρχος του πλοίου κατά την παραλαβή στον <<Ε>> είχε αναφέρει ότι έχει <<πρόβλημα>> με τον δυνατό άνεμο λόγο μεγέθους !!!


Όταν είχα παρακολουθήσει ρεμέτζο του πλοίου στη Βαρκελώνη, όντως καθυστερησε να δέσει πολύ και παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν έπνεαν άνεμοι, μάλιστα.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Τώρα που το ξαναβλέπω αυτό το καράβι νομίζω ότι του παέι πολύ το μπλε σκούρο..
Αν είχε όμως και κίτρινη τσιμενιέρα, θα μπορούσα να πω ότι θα ήταν της Blue Star Ferries το βαπόρι...
Κάντε το μία μετασκευούλα, αλλάζοντας τα συνιάλα στη τσιμενιέρα και γράφοντας στα πλαινά BLUE STAR FERRIES!!!  :Wink: 
Νομίζω ότι είναι το καλύτερο νέο απόκτημα για την Attica Group... :mrgreen:

----------


## .voyager

Πέρισι το είχα φανταστεί έτσι...
Η αρχική φώτο είναι του Σουηδού, δεν το είχα φωτογραφήσει ακόμη.

NISSOS CRETE.jpg

----------


## sg3

φιλε .voyager πως το εχεις ονομασει το πλοιο στη φοτο?

----------


## Ergis

> Πέρισι το είχα φανταστεί έτσι...
> Η αρχική φώτο είναι του Σουηδού, δεν το είχα φωτογραφήσει ακόμη.
> 
> NISSOS CRETE.jpg


αυτες ειναι φωτογραφιες ντοκουμεντα!!!!φανταστικη εμπνευση......

----------


## nickosps

> φιλε .voyager πως το εχεις ονομασει το πλοιο στη φοτο?


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ...

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Έτοιμο για αναχώρηση 24/04/2010 στο λιμάνι της Barcelona.
cruise barcelona.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

και εδώ θα μας λυθεί η απορία για τα δρομολόγια που πηγαίνει ....

dromologia gramanldi.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ανταποκριση απο την Ισπανια πληρης βλεπω!

----------


## konigi

Η απολυτη δικαώση της επίσκεψης!!!!!
Αρχηγική εμφάνιση!!!!Όπως πάντα άλλωστε!!!

----------


## Ergis

επιβλητικος ογιγαντας της βαρκελωνης.
Μπραβο αρχηγε,φανταστικο υλικο :Wink:

----------

